# She won't let me touch her feet



## jackblake

Hola todos,

I'm trying to say "She won't let me touch her feet"


Would it be  " Ella no me déja tocarla los pies"  or is it tocarse  or tacarle
 
 
 
Thanks in advance


----------



## stretch

jackblake said:


> Hola todos,
> 
> I'm trying to say "She won't let me touch her feet"
> 
> 
> Would it be " Ella no me deja tocarle los pies" or is it tocarse or tacarle
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Perfecto stretch.


----------



## Äldar

"Ella no me *dejará* tocarle los pies"
Es en futuro


----------



## LCRC

No es futuro, está bien traducido por stretch.


----------



## jackblake

gracas a todos por su ayuda


----------



## Äldar

LCRC said:


> No es futuro, está bien traducido por stretch.


 
¿Por qué no es futuro? Won't = will not 
No lo entiendo...


----------



## stretch

Äldar said:


> ¿Por qué no es futuro? Won't = will not
> No lo entiendo...


 
Won't also means, in a sense, refusing to do something.  This is only from dictionary.com (which I'm not a big fan of), but maybe it will help explain:

*will*1   /wɪl/ 

 Show Spelled Pronunciation [wil] 

 Show IPA *auxiliary verb and verb, present singular 1st person will,* *2nd will *or (_Archaic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_) *wilt,* *3rd will,* *present plural will;* *past singular 1st person would,* *2nd would *or (_Archaic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_) *wouldst,* *3rd would,* *past plural would;* *past participle *(_Obsolete
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_) *wold *or *would; imperative, infinitive, and present participle lacking. *
*–auxiliary verb *1.am (is, are, etc.) about or going to: _I will be there tomorrow. She will see you at dinner. _2.am (is, are, etc.) disposed or willing to: _People will do right. _3.am (is, are, etc.) expected or required to: _You will report to the principal at once. _4.may be expected or supposed to: _You will not have forgotten him. This will be right. _5.am (is, are, etc.) determined or sure to (used emphatically): _You would do it. People will talk. _6.am (is, are, etc.) accustomed to, or do usually or often: _You will often see her sitting there. He would write for hours at a time. _7.am (is, are, etc.) habitually disposed or inclined to: _Boys will be boys. After dinner they would read aloud. _8.am (is, are, etc.) capable of; can: _This tree will live without water for three months. _9.am (is, are, etc.) going to: _I will bid you “Good night.” _
*–verb (used with object), verb (used without object) *10.to wish; desire; like: _Go where you will. Ask, if you will, who the owner is. _



Notice the part in red...when you make it negative you have the meaning behind "won't" in the sentence we are talking about.  Hope this helps.


----------



## la_machy

Es la primera vez que veo que will no quiere decir will en positvo o en negativo

que alguien me expliqueee!!! 


Saludos


----------



## AntieAnnie

la_machy said:


> Es la primera vez que veo que will no quiere decir will en positvo o en negativo
> 
> que alguien me expliqueee!!!
> 
> 
> Saludos




"Will" no cambia el sentido cuando cambie de positivo a negativo.  Creo que es que en inglés "will" tiene más sentidos que solamente señalar el futuro. Decimos "I am willing," y la mejor manera de traducir esta frase que he encontrado es decir "Estoy dispuesto." Entonces, hablando formalmente, podemos decir (traduciendo la frase inicial), "No esta dispuesto a dejarme tocarle los pies." No es la mejor manera (por lo menos creo que no) decirlo, pero lleva el sentido que "she will not." No estamos hablando de un evento especifico, sino un sentimiento general.  ¿Tiene sentido?

Lo siento que comita muchos errores en español.


----------



## TravelinTom

la_machy said:


> Es la primera vez que veo que will no quiere decir will en positvo o en negativo
> que alguien me expliqueee!!!


 
Will not = won't 
She won't let me ...  =  *No* me permita.....


----------



## AntieAnnie

Mucho mejor explicación Tom!


----------



## la_machy

ya entendí...gracias

saluditos.


----------



## stretch

TravelinTom said:


> Will not = won't
> She won't let me ... = *No* me permite.....


Yes, because the two are synonymous.
Permitir = dejar.


----------



## Ynez

Una manera de decir esta frase en español, para que se vea la idea, es:

_A ella no le da la gana de que le toque los pies.
No hay manera de que me deje tocarle los pies._


En este caso quizás sea un poco rara así, pero en otras ocasiones esa es la idea.


----------



## la_machy

Ynez, ¿estamos hablando de que es una forma de traducir el presente subjuntivo?

*She won´t let me=Ella no  me permita* (aqui el verbo esta conjugado en presente subjuntivo). ¿Es así? 

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

No. Yo me refería al significado de "no hay manera de que"/"no le da la gana de". Este "won't" en inglés tiene ese significado.

_Se lo he pedido y pedido cientos de veces, but *she won't*!_




Un ejemplo de google:


My Wife's Depressed But She Won't Get Help

Mi mujer está deprimida, pero no hay manera de que busque ayuda.



Todo esto quizás un poco exagerado, pero la idea es esa.



Otra forma más suave de decirlo en español es simplemente "no quiere":

No quiere que le toque los pies.
No quiere buscar ayuda.


----------



## la_machy

Gracias Ynez, es un poco confuso  pero ya que me aclaras lo que pregunte del subjuntivo,  creo que sí entiendo lo que han explicado.  

She won´t let me touch her feet= ella no me deja tocarle los pies ( porque  se que aunque yo quiera ella no me dajara que lo haga).

Saludos.



Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Yo es que en la conversación del subjuntivo no me había metido...yo me fui por otros derroteros.


----------



## la_machy

Lo se Ynez, lo del subjuntivo fué de mi cosecha, una pequeña (para mi) desambiguación como diria la wiki jajajaja.

Saludos


----------



## selator

Perdon por meterme, no?
Pero no sé si viene al caso que en español tendemos MUUUUCHO a usar el presente como condición futura.
Te llamo más tarde = Te llamaré más tarde
Y en inglés "I call you tomorrow" está pero que muy mal

O capaz que nada que ver...


----------



## jackblake

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## stretch

selator said:


> Perdon por meterme, no?
> Pero no sé si viene al caso que en español tendemos MUUUUCHO a usar el presente como condición futura.
> Te llamo más tarde = Te llamaré más tarde
> Y en inglés "I call you tomorrow" está pero que muy mal
> 
> O capaz que nada que ver...


 
Esto no se dice en inglés.  Tal vez te han dicho, "I'll call you tomorrow" y casi no se oye lo de 'll, pero en inglés no usamos el presente como condición futura.   Saludos.


----------



## obz

stretch said:


> Esto no se dice en inglés.  Tal vez te han dicho, "I'll call you tomorrow" y casi no se oye lo de 'll, pero en inglés no usamos el presente como condición futura.   Saludos.



Sin tener una referencia a tiempo. Pero cuando hay una referencia a tiempo, se usa mucho el presente para hablar del futuro.

"Tomorrow when I go to the store..."
"What time does your plane land? It lands at 9pm"
"The store closes at 7pm. I can't leave before then."


----------



## stretch

obz said:


> Sin tener una referencia a tiempo. Pero cuando hay una referencia a tiempo, se usa mucho el presente para hablar del futuro.
> 
> "Tomorrow when I go to the store..."
> "What time does your plane land? It lands at 9pm"
> "The store closes at 7pm. I can't leave before then."


 
Sí, bien dicho, obz.  Pero en el ejemplo que nos dio selator, no se aplica porque no hay tal referencia.


----------



## obz

stretch said:


> Sí, bien dicho, obz.  Pero en el ejemplo que nos dio selator, no se aplica porque no hay tal referencia.



No, no había tal referencia, estoy perfectamente de acuerdo... 
No se dice 'I call you tomorrow' en inglés, jamas. Pero, se puede quedarse en el presente si tenemos algo que aluda al hecho de que ya sea el futuro. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## selator

A ver. Lo que he dicho es que I call you tomorrow está mal.
Y en estas oraciones el tiempo presente no alude al futuro
"Tomorrow when I go to the store..." En esta, alude levemente, pero solo porque tienes el "when"

"What time does your plane land? It lands at 9pm"
"The store closes at 7pm. I can't leave before then."
Estas dos son presente pero porque está hablando del horario normal, no de futuro.
The plane 9744 "usually" lands at 9pm
The store closes "everyday" at 7pm


----------

